# Browning BPS HUNTER OR Remington 870 Express



## newhunter

Which would be the better gun (12 gauge) to buy, Browning BPS HUNTER OR Remington 870 Express?


----------



## mallardhunter

I would go with the 870 they are good reliable guns and they don't load in the bottom.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i too would go with the 870. the best pump gun out there.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Indeed if there was no other pump shotgun in the world than the 870 line I would not be terribly disappointed.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I've got both of them and like both about the same. I would probably give the Browning the nod though...


----------



## BandHunter

Neither Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 all the way no exceptions... :beer: And if I had to have a pump, which I would never own one, it would be the Benelli Nova..Quality far exceeds price in my opinion...
Bandhunter


----------



## 870 XPRS

BandHunter said:


> Benelli Nova..Quality far exceeds price in my opinion...
> Bandhunter


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

exactly, then why would you.....oh nevermind


----------



## Ryan_Todd

:lol: :lol: now thats funny!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

870 it is ! I have never had a problem with it and I keep it as my back-up gun. Now, my friends nova on the other hand..............it jams multiple times a season.

But I'm guessing that is the operators problem, not the guns! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter

:rollin:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

The 870 and BPS are BOTH better than the Nova... :beer:


----------



## smalls

I think my daisy red ryder bb gun is more reliable than a Nova...


----------



## mallardhunter

:rollin: I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## Bobm

The nice thing about the BPS is that it has a tang safety so it can be used by a left or right hand shooter, I carry one in my van as a spare when ever I have friends hunting with me. I like the 870 better if its your only or primary gun. The other nice thing is the BPS ejects down which is a small advantage in a blind. They are really so close that it depends whether those features matter to you.


----------



## newhunter

Thanks for all the input, but I went with the Browning. I liked the 870 and was going to buy one, but a friend offered to sell his BPS to me for $70 cheeper. He had only used it one season and his dad bought him a semi-auto. My buget was a little limited and this will give me a shotgun for a few years without breaking the bank. Then I can upgrade.


----------



## Fallguy

I have a BPS and I like it a lot. Very tough gun also. I fell off of a 10-12 foot cliff once on the banks of the Goose River (hence my name) and the gun still shoots great and didn't even get too marked up (1 small dent in the stock) from the hard soil and rocks. The gun was probably in better shape then I was! I also like the safety position. Have fun with it!


----------



## dogdigger

i have both, i like the safety on the bps but i hate how u cant load from the side. it sucks if you have tons of ducks or geese in and you want to throw another shell in because u haveto load under and then pump it in. i say 870.

mark


----------



## Scatterwood

I'd vote for the Benelli Nova most reliable gun I've ever shot and you can sit around and watch the remington guys tear there guns down every night. My Benelli has never jammed in my 3 years of ownership. I hunted from september to december and only cleaned it once still shot every day I took it out. Only pump gun I would rather have is the Remington 870 3.5in Wingmaster. You will pay for it though I think it costs a little under $600.


----------



## D_Hage

I have a BPS, I like the gun alot. Only problem I had is a shell popped out of the magazine somehow. Which kind of sucked because I didn't notice until I tried to shoot at the mallards we just called in. I don't think that the bottom load is a problem, once you get used to it you can load the shells fast enough.


----------



## dlip

I know nova's are reliable, but you keep shooting and not cleaning and a few years down the line, that thing isnt going to keep shooting like its new.


----------



## mallard

The novas seem to have quality issues with some of them.Some guys such as dux-n-bux,love there novas,while other guys bring pliers with them to pull shells out when they jam up.I also talked to a gunsmith a while back about the BPS.He said every year he gets them in just to put back together after guys have taken them apart for cleaning.They are also heavy.The 870 wingmaster(not the express) is a great pump gun.A friend of mine has had one for 20+ years and treats them like Tyler would.It just keeps on working flawlessly.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer

While the 870 is a great gun.....I'd buy the BPS if money wasn't a problem.

The express 870's aren't half the gun the WingMasters are, that's what I have.

My dad has an express and I really don't care for it.


----------



## Springer

I believe the only difference between the express and the wingmaster is the finish on the gun barrel and I believe the wood is not as high grade also with no varnish on the express.


----------

